# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Discussion groups for Japanese?

## laxxy

I wonder, are there any places like this forum here -- but for Japanese?
The ones I've seen are either rather inactive, or have unusable interface, or are a bit differently oriented (sci.lang.japan)...

----------


## lglben

This bbs has a fairly active Japanese forum. I've been able to get some very useful information from it. Could do with a few more members, but there are people there who will reply helpfully to your posts. 
On the same site, there is a useful page with help for learning hiragana, katakana, kanji and grammar.

----------


## laxxy

i'll check it out, thanks.

----------


## a true arab

konnichiwa 
try this:  japanese.about.com

----------


## laxxy

> konnichiwa 
> try this:  japanese.about.com

 that's what I call "unusable interface".

----------


## Suzu

I posted there(about.com) for a bit but I think the forum designer was on crack when he did it, because it discourages you to come back.

----------

